# musicians



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

hi im a drummer i live between malaga and seville 
looking to find other musicians to form fun band or whatever for amusment 
or fundraising purposes


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stevie .s said:


> hi im a drummer i live between malaga and seville
> looking to find other musicians to form fun band or whatever for amusment
> or fundraising purposes


What kind of stuff are you hoping to do?


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> What kind of stuff are you hoping to do?


anything and everything jazz ,blues, country, middle of the road whatever the musicians are into


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

stevie .s said:


> anything and everything jazz ,blues, country, middle of the road whatever the musicians are into


what area can you cover?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A drummer on a post about music????....... that can't be right



Only joking


Hope you get sorted:yo:



Doggy


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

thrax said:


> what area can you cover?


hi thrax
between seville and malaga


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> A drummer on a post about music????....... that can't be right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many bands wouldnt be the bands they are / were without an excellent drummer. The Who, Metallica, Cream but to name a few.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Many bands wouldnt be the bands they are / were without an excellent drummer. The Who, Metallica, Cream but to name a few.



Hhhmmmmm you must be a drummer too then Strav????! IME Drummers and lead guitarists spar with each other!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmmmm you must be a drummer too then Strav????! IME Drummers and lead guitarists spar with each other!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Heh heh, no ... I did Royal School of Music exams on the Piano though 
Do you know who the lead guitarist in Cream was btw  He was very appreciative of his drummer (Ginger Baker) and you dont get much more competitive than the then lead guitarist of Cream


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh, no ... I did Royal School of Music exams on the Piano though
> Do you know who the lead guitarist in Cream was btw  He was very appreciative of his drummer (Ginger Baker) and you dont get much more competitive than the then lead guitarist of Cream


ERIC!!!!!!! Mr "slowhand"

I dont think its a serious thing. My husband plays in a band and he and the drummer are best friends, but during rehearsals and after gigs, they often have a "friendly" dig at each others timing and volume! And it seems to be the way in a sew bands I know of!!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Q) What's the difference between a drummer & a drum machine?

A) You only have to punch the rhythm into a drum machine once




Doggy


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

never mind that old tosh about clapton and baker its all history and yes i saw cream play in glasgow long time ago
is there anybody out there that can play anything and mighjt be interested 

stevie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

stevie .s said:


> never mind that old tosh about clapton and baker its all history and yes i saw cream play in glasgow long time ago
> is there anybody out there that can play anything and mighjt be interested
> 
> stevie


Heh heh ... sorry
I'm thinking you might struggle on forums for this kind of thing
Can maybe suggest trying one of the expat newspapers only such as the CDS


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

hey doggy

funny how their is always some guy who knows all the big jokes 
its got us all laughing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You could always get a cajón and learn some flamenco palos! If you can get the buleria rhythm you are definitely an A-level drummer IMO.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

stevie .s said:


> hey doggy
> 
> funny how their is always some guy who knows all the big jokes
> its got us all laughing


Ooh.....sounds like I've upset the drummer already.....that was easy

I thought you would at least come back with these two:

Q) Why does the lead guitarist always sleep in the garden.
A) He can never find the right key.

Q)Whats the difference between a dead skunk & a dead lead singer, both lying in the middle of the road.
A) Skid marks in front of the skunk.


If I've caused offence then I apologise & I hope you find what you're looking for:yo:



Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ow Doggy, you are going from bad to worse. We folkies have our own jokes too:

What do you give a banjo player for Christmas? - mittens.
What do you call frets on a banjo? - speedbumps.
The difference between an onion and accordion? - People cry when they chop up onions.
What's the difference between a mandolin & a trampoline? - You take off your shoes before jumping on a trampoline.


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

hey doggy
alcalaina
has got all funny lines you got to learn some more
and no im not offended
cheers


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

stevie .s said:


> hey doggy
> alcalaina
> has got all funny lines you got to learn some more
> and no im not offended
> cheers


You're right of course but being a washed up, sad old rocker I tend to stick to the old'uns........old dog, new tricks & all that eh





Doggy


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> You're right of course but being a washed up, sad old rocker I tend to stick to the old'uns........old dog, new tricks & all that eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey doogy 
what did you play anyway or were you just a spectator
dont let me down now


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

stevie .s said:


> hey doogy
> what did you play anyway or were you just a spectator
> dont let me down now


Click on the album in my profile & that will explain it all in pictures. Personally, I like the one where I'm on the bass.........look at all that hair! ........nearly all gone now of course

Two and a half years ago, when we decided to retire here, I promised myself I had done my last gig and was going to end my days writing & recording dodgy songs in my little studio. The studio is now up & running but somehow (after telling them"thanks but no thanks" three times) I've found my way into yet another band so maybe I haven't quite got the hang of this retirement lark after all



Doggy


----------



## stevie .s (Dec 12, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> Click on the album in my profile & that will explain it all in pictures. Personally, I like the one where I'm on the bass.........look at all that hair! ........nearly all gone now of course
> 
> Two and a half years ago, when we decided to retire here, I promised myself I had done my last gig and was going to end my days writing & recording dodgy songs in my little studio. The studio is now up & running but somehow (after telling them"thanks but no thanks" three times) I've found my way into yet another band so maybe I haven't quite got the hang of this retirement lark after all
> 
> ...


hi doggy i knew it 
god bless you 
you made my day


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

stevie .s said:


> hi doggy i knew it
> god bless you
> you made my day


I can't imagine why but thank you :yo:



Doggy


----------

